# Où trouver ce wallpaper ?



## baddexter (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai trouver un desktop dans lequel le wallpaper me plait !

Malheureusement je ne trouve pas le wallpaper, est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je pourrais le trouver ??

Le lien du desk : http://beub87.deviantart.com/art/screenshot-8-2-08-93846478

D'avance merci


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

le commentaire en dessous indique wallpaper found on dA

Je suppose que ça signifie qu'il l'a trouvé sur le site DeviantArt, non?


----------



## baddexter (6 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> le commentaire en dessous indique wallpaper found on dA
> 
> Je suppose que ça signifie qu'il l'a trouvé sur le site DeviantArt, non?



Si je l'avais trouvé sur dA, j'aurais pas demandé....

Ce n'est pas ce wallpapers...

D'autres personnes peuvent m'aider ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Si je l'avais trouvé sur dA, j'aurais pas demandé....
> 
> Ce n'est pas ce wallpapers...


 

T'es sûr que ce n'est pas celui-là?

Un fond noir avec la pomme blanche centrée.... je ne vois pas de différence!

Mais puisque tu préfères l'assistance de quelqu'un d'autre

Désolé d'avoir essayé de t'aider

Promis je ne le ferai plus


----------



## baddexter (6 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> T'es sûr que ce n'est pas celui-là?
> 
> Un fond noir avec la pomme blanche centrée.... je ne vois pas de différence!
> 
> ...



Non, j'adore ton assistance. Continue... 

Ce n'est pas celui là, car c'est un peu + clair au milieu, tu vois ce que je veux dire ? et celui que tu me propose est entièrement noir.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Non, j'adore ton assistance. Continue...
> 
> Ce n'est pas celui là, car c'est un peu + clair au milieu, tu vois ce que je veux dire ? et celui que tu me propose est entièrement noir.


 
Ben non désolé, je ne vois pas.... sur le fond d'écran que tu indiques, je ne vois pas de nuance de noir. Pour moi il est totalement noir et seule la pomme est blanche


----------



## baddexter (6 Août 2008)

moi je vois du léger plus clair vers la pomme.

Mais c'est peut être mon écran alors ? j'en doute..

Est ce que tu peux me donner le lien du wallpaper que tu me propose stp  ? je vais comparer


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Août 2008)

Effectivement je vois ce que baddexter veut dire... On distingue un léger halo blanc autour de la pomme.. Mais bon. C'est pas non plus top chiadé niveau graphisme, 2 minutes sur toshop et hop.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Effectivement je vois ce que baddexter veut dire... On distingue un léger halo blanc autour de la pomme.. Mais bon. C'est pas non plus top chiadé niveau graphisme, 2 minutes sur toshop et hop.


 
Bizarre! moi je ne vois rien mais peut-être est-ce parce que je suis actuellement sur un PC de m... avec un écran LCD pas top du tout (donc les nuances...)

Sur la copie d'écran de mon message précédent, vous voyez toujours ce halo?

Cet effet de "halo" autour de la pomme, ce serait pas simplement lié à la compression Jpeg et au changement de taille de l'image mise en ligne sur DeviantArt.com ?

POur le lien, il suffit de cliquer sur DeviantArt dans ma première réponse (on arrive sur une sélection de fonds d'écran "logo Apple" et ensuite cliquer en bas sur page suivante. Il est sur cette deuxième page.

Et en cliquant sur  page suivante plusieurs fois, on en trouve d'autres... comme celui-là




http://tn1-3.pv.deviantart.com/fs29/150/i/2008/049/7/c/Simple_Apple_by_liljaw.png


----------



## Flibust007 (6 Août 2008)

Donne moi ton mail.
Le mien est "fb550091 [ A T ] skynet.be"
Et je t'envoie le fond d'écran que tu demandes.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Donne moi ton mail.
> Le mien est &#8230;
> Et je t'envoie le fond d'écran que tu demandes.


 
tu devrais éditer ton message et modifier l'adresse mail pour éviter que ton eMail soit "aspiré" par les robots spammeurs.

Sinon, tu vas être bombardé de pubs pour des Rolex et autre pilules miracles!


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (6 Août 2008)

Superbes images. Merci en tout cas.


----------



## Nico_06_ (15 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben non désolé, je ne vois pas.... sur le fond d'écran que tu indiques, je ne vois pas de nuance de noir. Pour moi il est totalement noir et seule la pomme est blanche



C'est quoi la version à gauche de la messagerie, totalement transparente? C'est une version de msn ou rien à voir?


----------



## fcavalli (16 Septembre 2008)

c'est du Adium il me semble


----------



## Nico_06_ (16 Septembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> c'est du Adium il me semble



Nikel c'est ça merci. Je savais qu'il était autant personnalisable!


----------

